

Archive.org moves into single Sun shipping container - pwpwp
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Data-Storage/Internet-Archive-Gets-a-Place-in-the-Sun-Portable-Data-Center-299563/

======
briandoll
This story was posted on March 26th, 2009.

